# What color are my Trics?



## wmmeyer (Jul 24, 2009)

First grow jitters here, big time. Bagseed grow, 8 weeks of 12/12, CFL 212 watts actual, 600 watts replacement. To add to my confusion, I'm not sure if I've attached the pix correctly.

The second pic is a close-up of my trics. What I _think _I'm seeing is mostly white, with a few trics here and there with a very slight amber hue to them. I would like a good dose of couch-lock in the bud. Should the amber color in the trics be more pronounced that what I have now? Or is the slight amber hue what I'm looking for?


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice looking plants! Good job!

It will be WELL worth it for you to get a 30X microscope from somewhere to get a REAL close up look at those trichs. Take my word for that. You can really see all of them and control the high much better.

I'm seeing a lot of cloudy trichs-having a hard time seeing amber.

AG


----------



## cuy103 (Jul 24, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> Should the amber color in the trics be more pronounced that what I have now? Or is the slight amber hue what I'm looking for?


 
Yes, the amber color in the trichs should be more pronounced for what you are looking for, the heavy couch-lock effect.

However, the type of high is also heavily dependant on the strain and not just the color of the trichomes.

I would give her at least 12 weeks.  I suggest making an assesment at week 10 and then going from there.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, guys.  I have the RadioShack 60-100x pocket 'scope, but can't seem to take a pic thru it.  

I guess my confusion is what does "amber" look like?  Should I be getting some dark amber eventually, that is easily recognisable as "not white"? If ya look real close ya can sorta see a few trics that have just a very faint amber hue to them.  That's not what I'm looking for, right?  Remember, first-grow jitters.   

AG, thanks for the kind words on the girlie.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey there. The plants look great. Nice work so far. I've attached a trichrome chart. If you want a couch-lock type of high, wait until most of the trichs are amber. Hope this chart helps you. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Alistair (Jul 24, 2009)

By looking at the pistils alone, I'd say you have at least another two weeks. The pistils haven't begun to wither yet.  Of course, it's the trichs that you want to go by.  With your microscope you should be able to tell when it's ripe.

The Radio Shack microscope does a fine job of magnification, but some find it difficult to determine color of the trichs.  That scope gives off a yellow light that makes it hard for me to distinguish between the yellow light and an amber trich.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thought I'd add my two cents here- looks like a sativa or sativa dominant plant you have there.  You could easily have another 4 weeks to go- and even with that, you're not going to get the true couch lock high of an indica.

Good job, though.  Looking good.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 24, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> I guess my confusion is what does "amber" look like? Should I be getting some dark amber eventually, that is easily recognisable as "not white"? If ya look real close ya can sorta see a few trics that have just a very faint amber hue to them. That's not what I'm looking for, right? Remember, first-grow jitters. quote]
> 
> I understand man, just curing my 1st grow-you learn so much on your 1st!
> 
> ...


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 24, 2009)

> The Radio Shack microscope does a fine job of magnification, but some find it difficult to determine color of the trichs. That scope gives off a yellow light that makes it hard for me to distinguish between the yellow light and an amber trich.


 
Ahh, yes, thank you.  That makes perfect sense and I believe is what was causing my confusion.



> They will look like mushrooms with amber caps when you consider them "amber". You'll know it for sure when you see it. I think you're like me-I WANTED to see amber so bad I couldn't wait. I even harvested a plant early "just in case I didn't really know what I was looking at". Brother, you will KNOW amber when you see it. There won't be a hue, you'll look at the little mushroom and the cap will be almost brown!


 
You're absolutely right about "wanting" to see amber pretty bad.  Thanks for your input.  That takes some of the "mysticism" out of it.  I'll try to be patient.  With mostly cloudy, I should start seeing some amber pretty quick though, right?

Indica? Sativa?  Nah, its bagweed.  Synonymous with "pot luck".    

Thanks to everyone for the input and kind words.


----------



## Alistair (Jul 25, 2009)

AG, I've done the same thing regarding waiting for amber trichs.  I almost always harvest with only a few amber, because I'm afraid that I might be waiting too long.  Besides, I'll pick the buds if the trichs start degrading, even if they don't look amber to me.


----------



## 420grower (Jul 25, 2009)

you can selectively harvest some of the lower buds and as you see the trics  start to change,if you are looking for that lock feeling you will have to let them do there thing for 10-14 days,the most important thing is getting used to the changes,you did great,now enjoy,no reason to rush,you have waited long enough,thanks for the pics,good luck,good growing


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jul 27, 2009)

based on the date of your pic you have a ways to go depending on strain? Those are some juicy but early pics.
7/25

they look clear for long term to me. 

september 15 at earliest

that one plant you show in a pot sucks.. is that bud you posted a fake?

Don't waste my time I don't want to have to look it up.

EDIT: WARNING! Kids comedy and satire is dangerous and should only be left up to the professionals. NEVER! try this at home.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 28, 2009)

Terminal Head Clearance said:
			
		

> that one plant you show in a pot sucks.. is that bud you posted a fake?
> 
> Don't waste my time I don't want to have to look it up.


 
Hey, THC,

How ya doin'?  Smoking some good stuff there?


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2009)

Terminal Head Clearance said:
			
		

> based on the date of your pic you have a ways to go depending on strain? Those are some juicy but early pics.
> 7/25
> 
> they look clear for long term to me.
> ...



"september 15 at earliest"..RIDICULOUS...... (" Bagseed grow, 8 weeks of 12/12, CFL 212 watts" ) August 15.."_maaaybe_"..

"Don't waste my time I don't want to have to look it up."... my advice,.. _*stop wasting your time posting insulting remarks...*_


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 3, 2009)

I had no intention of insulting anyone.. 

I may have been joyfully joking.

I would not intentionally insult anyone

No matter how retarded or crippled or Jewish they were.

or short.


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2009)

Terminal Head Clearance said:
			
		

> I had no intention of insulting anyone..
> 
> I may have been joyfully joking.
> 
> ...



:rofl:....


----------



## wmmeyer (Aug 4, 2009)

THC,

I KNEW you were smoking some good stuff.


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2009)

I want some of what he is on big time....


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 14, 2009)

Lanolin

sk#1 x pure sativa. 

seeds are F1 an uniform im not adverstising cause I'm not selling

wish I could share

The old columbia red bud before the war..... alcapoco gold.. thai stick. 

this cross has the panama red kick your ***.

I'm skunk #1 and a princess. stand back.

and it was true.

Im starting a breeding

run.. run or you may be bred

run now!

I've chopped all the males in my area

.Yup .. eliminated any more pollination known about.

Took the hermis out couple days ago ... 

Had a strong male I liked and used him


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 14, 2009)

harvested a very unusually plants. two of them,>>> im bad typing


----------



## Amateur Grower (Aug 15, 2009)

Terminal Head Clearance said:
			
		

> The old columbia red bud before the war..... alcapoco gold.. thai stick.
> 
> this cross has the panama red kick your ***.
> 
> I'm skunk #1 and a princess. stand back.


 
Brother, that was a little hard to follow, but you got my attention at Red Bud and Gold. I sure remember those! Is that stuff really still around?

AG


----------



## Six (Aug 15, 2009)

I have some seed that my pops gave me from 68...not sure if they are any of those but i would bet they are somethin good...havnt tried to germ any of them yet and dont know if they will...but hey, nice to dream...


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 20, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Brother, that was a little hard to follow, but you got my attention at Red Bud and Gold. I sure remember those! Is that stuff really still around?
> 
> AG




yes read what I wrote above.

develeped

I have the seeds not the distribution

Lanolin

Sk#1  involved with another sk#1 female

then that male x sativa

you go "Yeah! right! we got   his secrete recipi...ee.. uh.. right?


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 20, 2009)

ok im going to give it away ... for free

for free? 

Yah.. no one gives anything away for free.


another scam

Theres a blockhead in the mix


----------



## wmmeyer (Aug 20, 2009)

For sure, "Gold" brings back some fond memories.


----------

